# Euramobil maintenance etc. Some good news



## Chudders

Recently there have been several posts regarding the difficulty in getting Euramobil motorhomes serviced. maintained/repaired etc.
The 2 dealers nominated by Euramobil do not now seem to be carrying out Euramobil work. However ,having been concerned I have made the following enquiries with pretty positive results.
I contacted Peter at Johns Cross motorhomes and Peter advises that they are able and willing to take on EM maintainence etc. and did not foresee any problems other than as they are not appointed EM agents they could not carry out warranty work. That is positive answer number one and I am grateful to them for their response. 
They are however a long way from me down here in Sunny Cornwall so I thought I would ring Chelston motorhomes who are considerably nearer. I first of all spoke to a gentleman called Norman who I think is the service reception manager who felt there should be no problems for them to undertake EM work but he would get the general service manager to phone me back. As promises I received a phone call from him (Sorry name forgotton) and he assured me that they would be more than willing to carry out work on Euramobils. They have facilities I think he said for body work repairs as well as routine maintenance etc. He was very helpful. Again however as they are not appointed EM agents they would not be able to carry out warranty work. (perhaps EM need to appoint these dealers)
This info may be of interst to all the EM owners who have queried this situation recently. The manager also said that he did monitor this forum from time to time and I wonder if he does read this whether he would like to confirm the above on the forum. I am sure any input would be welcomed..
Both of the above busineses were extremely helpful and it has shopwn me that whilst a lot of the dealers get bad publicity there are still some that are more than helpful.
Reagrds, dave


----------



## pandalf

MHF members could also try Webbs Motor caravans (who have locations at Reading and Warminster, Wilts).

They have been official agents, and continue to have a close working relationship with Eura Mobil, although they are no longer an official dealer. I do not know if they are able to do warranty work, but they should be well qualified to provide technical support. They can be reached on 0118 971 2424. 

I have no association with this company; they have simply been advising me lately as I battle with the insurance company to compensate me for my own Eura Mobil that was burnt out a few months ago.


----------



## Chudders

pandalf said:


> MHF members could also try Webbs Motor caravans (who have locations at Reading and Warminster, Wilts).
> 
> They have been official agents, and continue to have a close working relationship with Eura Mobil, although they are no longer an official dealer. I do not know if they are able to do warranty work, but they should be well qualified to provide technical support. They can be reached on 0118 971 2424.
> 
> Thanks for that info, the more information about EM maintenance the better it is for us.


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks Chudders, where are both of these garages situate, please?

Jenny


----------



## Chudders

Jennifer said:


> Thanks Chudders, where are both of these garages situate, please?
> 
> Jenny


Johns Cross Motorhomes is at Robertsbridge, East Sussex and Chelston are just of the M5 at Wellington, Somerset.

Dave


----------



## Jennifer

Chelston are not that far then from Highbridge, which is also just off the M5 in Somerset, and they have been more than accommodating to me, and still are.

Jenny


----------



## Chudders

Hi Jennifer, Yes I think that the two are only a few miles apart.
Highbridge I think is Westcountry motorhomes


----------



## Jennifer

Highbridge Caravans is different from Westcountry Motorhomes. But yes, they are both at Highbridge in Somerset

Jenny


----------



## ChelstonServiceCentr

*Chelston*

As promised to this forum user today, I do monitor this forum as a great way of measuring our performance....as all businesses, we don`t always get it quite right, but be assurred, we never walk away from our responsibilities.

As mentioned we are more than happy to take on any EM servicing, repairs, MOT`s and bodywork. I would like to extend an offer of 10% off all EM owners quoting Motorhomefacts membership.

I look forward to hearing from any members who have any queries. Please feel free to call or email me.

[email protected]
01823 652480


----------



## Chudders

My thanks to Martyn of Chelston motor homes for the comments above. I love my EM but was getting a bit concerned about the maintenance aspect down here in this area particularly. I feel much happier now and can go and enjoy my motorhoming knowing backup is readily available. The offer of a 10% discount to MHF members makes the subscription to the forum even more worthwhile although I always felt it was good value for money.
Regards, Dave


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we went to the factory last year when in Germany, only wanted some plastic bits, they took me round the stores and picked the bits we wanted, they never charged and made sure there was nothing else we wanted while there.   
They said if you need anything contact Oaktree Motorhomes. 
 Bob.

http://www.omcmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## Chudders

Hi Bob, Thanks for your post but having contacted them they now say they could not help regarding my Euramobil, ( perhaps its just me they could not help for some reason) hence the need for me to find a dealer that could help me if needed.
Warranty work may be the only issue now for those that have a EM warranty problem, does not affect me though I dont have that sort of money to buy new from EM. It is also true to say that Oaktree would have been a heck of drive for me down in darkest Cornwall
Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

I welcome all makes of motorhomes in our NCC aproved workshops,
whether purchased from us or not is immaterial.

Warranty rectification on all Swift Group products including caravans is available as is is Truma and other habitation appliances for which we are acredited service agents.

An overnight hook up can be arranged although we do not have 'posh' on site facilities but a very good pub 300 yards away!

Pter


----------



## bobandjane

Chudders said:


> would have been a heck of drive for me down in darkest Cornwall
> Dave


Hi Dave even a better drive over to Germany and a free Stellplatz at the factory.  We spend a lot of time in Germany, we will be over there mid August for 9 weeks cant wait. 



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> An overnight hook up can be arranged although we do not have 'posh' on site facilities but a very good pub 300 yards away!
> 
> Peter


We don't need hook up Peter but the pub sounds good.  Bob.


----------



## Chudders

Bob, Nice suggestion but we re not very adventurous, would love to do that if I could bring myself to do it.
Please see your PM,s
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Helgamobil

Have received the following information from EuraMobil, who agree they do not currently have any formal dealerships in the UK, but recommend the following for spares, repairs and parts:

Red Hall Motorhomes
John Hall
80, Dunstall ave., Dunstall
GB-Wolverhampton WV6 0NG
e-mail: [email protected]

Geoff Cox
Neil Cox
Tel.: +44 1332 781 562
Fax: +44 1332 781 451
[email protected]
www.geoffcox.co.uk


----------



## neilanddot

This is the great thing about the MHF forum, to be able to swap information of this nature is invaluable. It would be terrible to give up our wonderful EM's because we think they are just not workable and repairable.
But certainly Euramobil need to sort their agents out.
Neil


----------



## patnles

Helgamobil said:


> Have received the following information from EuraMobil, who agree they do not currently have any formal dealerships in the UK, but recommend the following for spares, repairs and parts:
> 
> Red Hall Motorhomes
> John Hall
> 80, Dunstall ave., Dunstall
> GB-Wolverhampton WV6 0NG
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Geoff Cox
> Neil Cox
> Tel.: +44 1332 781 562
> Fax: +44 1332 781 451
> [email protected]
> www.geoffcox.co.uk


Thankyou for that information.
Red Hall Motorhomes do not appear in the local telephone directory and the address given is residential. 
I'll pop round and check it out though. It would be handy for us if the information was correct.
Lesley


----------



## Hintonwood

For Information if anyone is thinking of calling in at the Factory:

I called by the Factory on Saturday Night (just out of curiosity) when on my way back from a courier delivery in Venice.

The note on the Forum Door said that the Factory is shut from 19 July to 8 August.


----------



## Tiggs

I have used Chelston to both service my Euramobil 810 and to carry out its MOT, which had always been a nusiance because of size. I have been impressed by the quality of the work carried out and the courteous and professional approach of Norman antd the Chelston team. I travel from Cardiff to have the work done and I will continue to do so.
Tiggs


----------



## patnles

Hi Helgamobile,

I popped over to the address for John Hall Motorhomes today and as I'd thought it's a residential address. Just a small terraced house. 
Did you get your information recently? 
Have you tried emailing them at all?
Lesley


----------

